# Sold me too big?



## El Cholo Rojo (3 mo ago)

156w would prob be best. Maybe 158. Yes Typo specs below. 

Style and weight are most important. Then over a size 10 you might boot out, but 10.5 kinda depends on the board. Sounds like your guy sized it by height, which is silly.

163W is what Shaq would ride.


----------



## steeznuts (Dec 8, 2018)

Sounds oversized, idk.....I'd try to exchange it. If that doesn't work you can still learn to shred on this board, that long edge will make for some fun high speed turns. Better to have the right size though.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Your “helpful” shop guy was just trying to make a sale/commission…at all costs. Especially if you paid full retail. 

You’re not even in the recommend weight range of the board he sold you.

If you paid like 50% off, then maybe you can compromise with steering a boat…but sounds like they sold you something without any care on how it suits you best.


----------



## surplus_queue (2 mo ago)

Thank you for all your replies. I emailed them, the owner said that they have a smaller but wouldn’t recommend it. He said he is 170 lbs and 6.2 and rides a 165. This shop is regarded as kind of the best in my city. I paid 315usd for a new 21/22 season yes typo. I have no idea how they could recommend something so different than the sizing chart.


----------



## XzoltronX (Nov 28, 2019)

So he says he rides a 165, just referencing some random board he rides? Because the typo doesn’t come in a 165 to my knowledge. You could ride the 163w but it will be like a big, stiff freeride/Pow gun sort of board. Which is not the sort of board the typo is meant to be. If you were biased toward tricks and messing around I’d say 156, if you’re biased toward a little more speed and stability I’d say 159w maybe, or just put you on the 158 to hit the sweet spot. but I wouldn’t be able to recommend the 163.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

surplus_queue said:


> This shop is regarded as kind of the best in my city.


What city? You have an Austrian flag on your profile which means you should have access to lots of good snowboard shops.


----------



## cwhiteyrun87 (3 mo ago)

Dude, I'm 6'8" like 220 and ride a 161w carbon high beam


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

surplus_queue said:


> Thank you for all your replies. I emailed them, the owner said that they have a smaller but wouldn’t recommend it. He said he is 170 lbs and 6.2 and rides a 165. This shop is regarded as kind of the best in my city. I paid 315usd for a new 21/22 season yes typo. I have no idea how they could recommend something so different than the sizing chart.


Sounds like he is just trying to convince you to keep a hard to move board, that they finally found a sucker to buy. What the owner rides has no bearing on what you will enjoy riding based on your weight and experience.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Make sure you leave a review for that shop, sales guy definitely played you, that sucks


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

Way big IMO. You could ride the 155, 156w or 158. 155lbs is pretty light. I'm 205lbs and wouldn't even consider the 163w. I mean the overall width of the board isn't that big but the length is.


----------



## surplus_queue (2 mo ago)

I really appreciate every comment! I will be bringing the board back it back for sure. I am from Budapest I just live in Austria temporarily. I thought I was going crazy. I will update you how it goes. Let this be a lesson to everyone who assumes that only because it’s a small shop with friendly staff, they are also going to be fair. You guys rock!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

surplus_queue said:


> I really appreciate every comment! I will be bringing the board back it back for sure. I am from Budapest I just live in Austria temporarily. I thought I was going crazy. I will update you how it goes. Let this be a lesson to everyone who assumes that only because it’s a small shop with friendly staff, they are also going to be fair. You guys rock!


Buz meg... lol
Yeah Im 200lbs and have a 63 Excavator and its super wide... It's almost too much board for me. Exchanging it is definitely the right choice.


----------



## HasanPoland (2 mo ago)

Kevington said:


> What city? You have an Austrian flag on your profile which means you should have access to lots of good snowboard shops.


Hey *Kevington* , cam you send me pm?


----------



## Anigh89 (Jan 26, 2021)

LOL I'm 245 and ride a 162 and 158 on slight volume shift. That board is way too big.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

surplus_queue said:


> Thank you for all your replies. I emailed them, the owner said that they have a smaller but wouldn’t recommend it. He said he is 170 lbs and 6.2 and rides a 165. This shop is regarded as kind of the best in my city. I paid 315usd for a new 21/22 season yes typo. I have no idea how they could recommend something so different than the sizing chart.


Just ask him to explain his reasoning and why he knows better than YES in regards to sizing their boards. you could always flick Yes a message also and let them know your specs, type of riding etc and see what they come back with and then put that in front of the shop guy and ask for a please explain.

Good board choice - sounds like you just ran into a prick.


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

I agree that it's probably too big based on your weight alone. You're a twig! I am 6' tall and 230lbs. I don't even enjoy riding boards that large. All of my boards are 158-161cm. I have a powder board that is a 157 and it's fine. Only one of my boards is a wide and I wear a size 45. My son rides a 163 wide but he is 220lbs and 6'3" with size 13 boots. I'd definitely go back and get the next size down at least. You won't have trouble with edge hold since you're so light. 158 or 159w at most. Good luck. Trust your instinct. A board that is too short will be more fun than one that is too long if you make a mistake one way or the other. I think the 163 is just too much unless your a beast and require it, but your not.


----------

